# In service Photos with CFR



## eme411 (10 Dec 2013)

I'm looking for in service photos of the following vehicles:
M-548A1   66-35482 served Armour school, 2 RCR, 4 CER
M-113A2 Dozer  65-36033 served 2 CER, 3 RCR, 4 CER, 
AVGP Grizzly 78-37263   served TFBH &TF Kosovo SFOR
M-113A2 Fitters 65-38007 served 2 RCHA, 25 CFSD, 2 PPCLI
M-113 - M-901 TUA 86-78830 served infantry school, CFB Gagetown
M-113A2 ARVL 66-35393  served Meaford from approx. 1991 onto fall 2012

any help would be great,
regards Frank


----------



## cupper (11 Dec 2013)

Just out of curiosity, why those specific vehicles?


----------



## eme411 (12 Dec 2013)

We have these vehicles and more in our museum , all are runners,


----------



## cupper (12 Dec 2013)

Cool.


----------



## AC 011 (12 Dec 2013)

I have some with the ARVL at work.  All before the time of digital cameras so I'll have to dust off the scanner.


----------



## eme411 (12 Dec 2013)

That's great, one of my buddies has a photo of the ML he was driving being recovered by that ARV, also the gun plumber from my unit also crewed on that vehicle, I have all the files from Meaford for the ARV and the vehicle came with all of it's kit,


----------

